# HC proper method of trimming for selling



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

For those who sell HC, what ways are you getting rid of excess HC. 

I have a tank with HC that becomes overgrown about every 1 1/2 months. I currently just trim the top to the desired height, but I have been noticing that a lot of HC that is sold is in mats, not trimmings. This would be fine if I were getting rid of the HC in my tank or I had a grow out tank. But in a "display" tank I would think one would want to keep the carpet uniform and not periodicly have patches missing.

So why not sell the HC trimmings? It is a stem plant, and that is usualy how other stem plants are sold. I have had much luck planting the trimmings of HC, infact I started with trimmings; so I guess I do not see why trimmings are undesirable. I really hate having to dispose of plant trimmings that could be distributed to others, but I am not going to cut patches out of a perfectly uniform HC "lawn".

So, could someone explain to me why trimmings are bad and why mats or patches are so much better?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Usually HC strands don't ship well IMO. 

What I did when I had mine was pull a patch about dollar coin size from various places...then pull bits form what's left and spread amongst the empty patches...this gives room for your HC to spread and grow again while leaving you with salable patches of HC.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

eklikewhoa

The way you describe does not sound near as bad as as most of the posts that I have read, usually pulling a 2"x2" or 3"x3" patch. I would consider what you are doing to be more of a plug. But still, I just can not bring myself to creating that void.

Does anyone else have bad experance with shipping HC trimmings?

An I want to clairify my seld, what I mean when I say tirmmings are not 1/8"-1/4" pieces. Usually my trimmings will mostly consist of the 1/2"-3/4" range or more in length.


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

I would try to sell them. Lik eyou said, they are stem plants. But i would also let them float in your tank for about a week prior, let them get right under the light. I accidentally trimmed and let a few float, and they grew roots. Maybe if they have roots down the stem they will trnsport easier?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

or you could tank the cuttings and plant then in a shallow tray covered in saran wrap until they grow more into a matt or at least have roots.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Yeah, I had been thinking about doing a tray. My thought would be to use a little aqua soil, not much about 1/2" worth. Place it in a tray with some CF desk lamps to light it. Once it all takes root, sell all of ti and replenish with new trimmings.

damn, I always give away my money making ideas for free


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I saw this just now. I don't mind sharing my culturing tips 

For propagation for the sake of selling, you might want to grow them in plant trays that have individual holes/pots. I use old gravel or used Amazonia, both of which are relatively loose when you try to uproot the plants

Once the plants grow out, you can either 1) cut the elongated stems IF they are underwater OR 2) simply pull out the entire plant from the individual pots you have cultivated them in. I like the latter because it preserves the root system and also the former doesn't seem to ship so well, esp during the summer seasons like others said(melting rate increases many times).

Even now, I have them growing in the backyard pond, and are still alive after most my fish have died from the sudden temp. drop. Incredibly, my cherry shrimp always survive.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

Paul Higashikawa said:


> Even now, I have them growing in the backyard pond, and are still alive after most my fish have died from the sudden temp. drop. Incredibly, my cherry shrimp always survive.


lolz HC is great like that pretty much it will grow fine in any temp above freezing.
and Cherry shrimp could survive the apocalypse


----------

